# Missing craven and flint



## Moo Moo9tn89 (Sep 13, 2011)

LOST DOGS
CRAVEN (Tan and White) and FLINT (Black and Tan)


CRAVEN-------------FLINT

2 Foxhounds lost in Kirkconnel flow wooded area, Scotland, near Dumfries and Lockerbie.

They have been missing since the afternoon of the 1st November.

PLEASE if you have any information or can help in any way, contact:
Fiona Whitaker
07920 008 699
Like


----------



## Moo Moo9tn89 (Sep 13, 2011)

both now found


----------

